# Snow update: no buses 6/01



## Geri (Jan 6, 2010)

No buses today, people 

I'm going to walk, I have new boots!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2010)

If only I hadn't borrowed the laces from my paraboots.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 6, 2010)

Woohooo! Loads of snow!


----------



## BlackArab (Jan 6, 2010)

Unfortunately I work in Almondsbury and so will be forced to stay in bed and watch dvds all day. Gutted!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> If only I hadn't borrowed the laces from my paraboots.



haha


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 6, 2010)

Is that just bristol, or are there none here in bath/wiltshire either?


----------



## jusali (Jan 6, 2010)

fuck cycling I'm staying at home


----------



## Geri (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, the walk in was fun for about a mile, then I got a bit fed up and I was really hot in a jumper *and* a coat. Only slipped once, didn't fall over. One woman fell onto her arse in St James Barton underpass, because she was rushing and talking on her mobile.

Got a bus back, they are running a limited service now.

I reckon tomorrow will be OK for buses but treacherous on the pavements once all the snow has been packed solid and frozen over.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 6, 2010)

Arse. That means work will probably be open and I'll have to get two buses ....


----------



## Geri (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought I was going to be the only person in work today, when I got there and the building was still locked up! Three other people turned up eventually.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 6, 2010)

Housemate reports there are _some_ buses running, but rumour is they may shortly be cancelled as dropping temps make conditions treacherous...


----------



## Geri (Jan 6, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Housemate reports there are _some_ buses running, but rumour is they may shortly be cancelled as dropping temps make conditions treacherous...



Yeah, that wouldn't surprise me at all - which is partly the reason I left work early.


----------



## Geri (Jan 7, 2010)

-7 outside. All schools closed in BANES, North Somerset & South Gloucestershire.

Buses are running though. Not looking forward to the walk to the bus stop and from the bus stop to my office! I've put socks over the front of my boots.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2010)

Very grateful to the bus drivers, but how do people cope on a daily basis ?

Over an hour late to work - didn't think it through - I'll need to set off half an hour earlier tomorrow

£7 in bus tickets versus a few quid's worth of gas ...


----------



## BlackArab (Jan 7, 2010)

Had a feeling the buses would be shite so cycled in instead. Not bad going on the roads tbh bar the usual maniac drivers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 7, 2010)

You can get live bus info from NextBusBristol (First Bus & Wessex Connect) or direct from the Abus website.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I just nearly got run over by a 75 going sideways turning into east st


----------



## wiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I did also see two people doing their veg shopping using sledges though


----------



## big eejit (Jan 7, 2010)

Temple Meads shut following gas explosion earlier today:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/8446635.stm


----------



## Geri (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh dear, one of my clients is on Feeder Road - hope they are all OK.

I thought the buses were fine today, no worse than normal.


----------



## xenon (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't go to work. :shameface:

The pavements in Bedminster were too slippy. Truth be told, I overslept a bit, went out and thought fuck this. Had to go to the shop for food anyway. Did the arm wavey thing couple of times to stay upright.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2010)

Two buses - the first taking the scenic route.
An hour and a half between shutting my office door and opening my front door.

It's the state of the pavements as much as anything that stops me cycling ....
I could walk it in an hour on a normal day.

I'll see what it looks like on Monday ...

Plenty of leave left and not exactly busy at work, but not good to let people know that ...


----------



## strung out (Jan 7, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Temple Meads shut following gas explosion earlier today:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/8446635.stm



my sister works in a warehouse on feeder road! i've just texted her to make sure she's ok


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like they're assuming there may still be undetected pockets of gas ...

Presumably the leak has something to do with the low temps ?


----------



## hermitical (Jan 8, 2010)

been out last 3 days delivering - today worst, am tired and fed up


----------



## strung out (Jan 8, 2010)

well my sister's not at work today due to the gas explosion. her boss even picked her up and everything, only to have to drive her back home


----------



## big eejit (Jan 8, 2010)

Sod it, my train's cancelled. I think I'll wait for the next one, don't fancy walking.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2010)

The bus out from town took so long, I got out my noddy phone and looked up "Lawford's Gate" on the Interweb - embarassing that after 50 years living within 5 miles I didn't know anything about it.


----------



## Geri (Jan 8, 2010)

hermitical said:


> been out last 3 days delivering - today worst, am tired and fed up



I desperately need a Tesco delivery but our road is closed off due to water main repairs so the van wouldn't be able to get through. Our bins are still waiting to be emptied, mine is completely full, the only saving grace is that the rubbish is frozen, so it doesn't smell too bad.

I'm going to Morrisons on the bus, it's easier than that treacherous walk down to Eastgate!


----------

